

Ask HN: where are your favorite places? - RiderOfGiraffes

If someone happened to be visiting your town, where would you recommend they visit?<p>In the UK I would recommend Quarry Bank Mill near Manchester, and the Falkirk Wheel north of Glasgow.  In Paris, the Musee de l'Air (Bourget) and Musee D'Orsay, In Sweden the Vasa Museum near Stockholm, and in Australia, the gold mining town of Ballarat and the Fairy Penguins at Phillip Island.<p>I've left out hundreds, but those are my immediate highlights.<p>Where would you recommend?
======
davidw
pg asked about it a while ago, and I wrote up a fairly extensive list of
things to see in the Veneto region of Italy:

[http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/05/visiting-
italy-...](http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/05/visiting-italy-places-
to-see-things-to-do)

~~~
slackenerny
_pg asked about it a while ago_

that'd be here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=294321>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
It's nice to be up-modded (thank you!), but contributions would be even
better!

------
ido
Nitpick: these are all countries, not towns.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
In what way are Manchester, Glasgow, Paris, Stockholm, Ballarat and Phillip
Island, "countries" ?? Perhaps I've completely mis-understood your nitpick.

Besides, the originals are _things_ near population centers. Technically some
of the population centers are cities and not towns, but the term is
sufficiently generic that I thought it was suitable.

And the things I've suggested are intended to be specific to hackers. The
Flakirk wheel, for example, is technologically fantastic, and a tourist
attraction, and a brilliant demonstration of Archimedes principle.

Similarly the others are, to my thinking, of interest to hackers.

Hence the question.

~~~
ido
I read your post as a recomendation for someone traveling to "the
UK...Paris...Sweden... Australia".

3 of those are countries.

But this is admittedly a silly discussion so lets not continue it, ok? :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Agreed.

The intention was to find things that hackers would think interesting to look
at or visit when travelling. Perhaps hackers either don't travel, or when they
do, don't bother to look at things. I found the Falkirk wheel utterly
brilliant, and the Musee de l'Air fascinating.

------
vorador
St-Germain des Prés, Paris.

